# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Amanita muscaria

## Azuer

Hola de nuevo a todos. 

Subo algunas fotos de la archiconocida y fotogénica _Amanita muscaria_. Este año han aparecido abundantemente en los jarales. Aunque normalmente no ofrece ninguna dificultad para su identificación, los ejemplares lavados por la lluvia que se decoloran hasta tonos anaranjados y que han perdido las verrugas del sombrero, podrían confundirse con _A. caesarea_ si no nos fijamos en el color de las láminas y el pie.

Saludos.

----------

HUESITO (20-dic-2014),Los terrines (20-dic-2014),willi (22-dic-2014)

----------

